# Installing entry door to garage



## Mikester (Mar 29, 2006)

Hello everyone, I'm new to this forum and looking for advice.  I'd like to install a door between my laundry room and garage.  This means cutting an opening in the concrete block at the back of the garage, and through the framing in the laundry room.  I'm thinking of renting a gasoline powered masonry saw for cutting out the blocks, and installing a steel lintel in the block, and a header in the framing.  Right now I'm not sure which one is carying the load to the 2nd floor.  Once I cut out the blocks, can I simply frame it with 2x6 or 2x8's or do I need to do anything special like adding concrete to the blocks that are cut halfway?  Also, I thought I'd make the top horizontal cut first, install the steel lintel, then make the rest of the cuts.  Thanks for  your help.


----------



## Square Eye (Mar 29, 2006)

It sounds to me like you've thought this through pretty well already. Filling the blocks around the opening with concrete would be good, would be better with re-bar. That would also be a good time to put some anchors in the blocks to fasten the frame to. The frame will spread the impact load of the door closing and wind hitting it when the Garage door is opened. You could cut the block all of the way to the ceiling and put a header in. I don't know what your situation is though. By all means do as you said and get the supporting members in first. Start at the top and get the lintel in as soon as you get saw cuts down the sides just low enough for the saw get a good cut when you go back to cut the sides the rest of the way down.

Tom in KY, not a fun job, wear a mask that covers all you can cover. Your safety glasses will be dusted over for most of the cuts. KEEP them on anyway.


----------



## Ducttapeman (Apr 7, 2006)

Not sure about the block cutting, as that construction is something I have not had the pleasure to work on.
One thing I would like to mention is that a fire rated door is required for that application.
Or, at least it is in our area.
Have to contact building department.
You may already have considered it, but just wanted to mention it.


----------

